# smallest stirling



## bentprop (Nov 22, 2010)

Is this the worlds smallest stirling engine?:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5t5qb0GWnsg&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
Amazing work!
Sorry if you've already seen it.


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 23, 2010)

Either that or the world's largest fly !!! Hadn't seen that one before so thanks for sharing it. Couldn't tell from the vidoe...what is being used as a heat source?

Bill


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the link. Here is his translated home page. Some very nice engines;

http://translate.google.ca/translat...tl=en&u=http://bettigue.blogspot.com/&act=url


----------



## cfellows (Nov 23, 2010)

I would also suggest taking a tour of his channel on youtube. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/user/ger462da#p/u]http://www.youtube.com/user/ger462da#p/u[/ame]

What a dazzling array of beautiful, jewel-like engines. Throttle controlled flame suckers??? Give me a break!  

Chuck


----------



## DOC123 (Nov 23, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Nov 23, 2010)

Nooo, that's the worlds largest fly!!!


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow!!!


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 24, 2010)

Well after looking at his site and most if not all of the videos...I feel down right inept!! Some truly amazing work in each and every engine and using a walnut shell for a case ??? perfectly split in half and apparently hinged...wow indeed!!!

Thanks again for sharing all these links

Bill


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 24, 2010)

Ok, I'll ask the dumb question .... how'd he get the fly to sit still for that long 

Probably a fake fly.

SUPER IMPRESSIVE !!


----------

